# UMTS/GPRS Signalstärke.



## GKruemel (20. Mai 2008)

Einen schönen guten Abend.

Ich hatte mir überlegt selber eine Anzeige für die Signalstärke, Netzart, Übertragungsrate zu programmieren...
Ist alles kein Problem, bis auf die Signalstärke vom UMTS/GPRS Netz... 
Wie bekommt man die? Kein leichtes Thema...  
 :### 
Ich persönlich habe ein UMTS-USB-Modem, programmiere schon 2 Jahre Java... und bin eigentlich nicht derjenige, der nen Post in nen Forum setzt, um Hilfe zu bekommen...

Nun suche ich schon so verflucht lange in Google, aber ich finde einfach nix...  :shock: 
So kenne ich Google eigentlich gar nicht  :noe: 

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir weiter helfen könnt...


----------



## tuxedo (21. Mai 2008)

Vielleicht solltest du erstmal schauen was dein UMTS-USB-Modem für Möglichkeiten bietet an technische Details zu kommen. Denn wenn du da schon nicht dran kommst, dann hilft die die beste Programmiersprache nix. Also ab zum Hersteller, nach SDKs, Handbüchern, technischen Details und dergleichen suchen. 

Bei Handys gibts meist die Möglichkeit via RS232 und einem Datenkabel spezielle AT-Kommandos (die guten alten Modem-Zeiten ...) abzusetzen und so an diverse Daten (unter anderem auch den SMS-Speicher und das Telefonbuch) zu kommen.

Vielleicht gibts bei deinem USB-UMTS Modem was ähnliches.

Mit Netzwerkprogrammierung hat das nebenbei nix zu tun ;-)

Gruß
Alex


----------



## GKruemel (26. Mai 2008)

doch eben schon, wennich zb die signalstärke messe oder ne verbindung einholen muss
 :roll: 
nett von dir gemeint, aber so komme ich nicht weiter...

wusste doch dass da keiner sowas gemacht hat  :cry:


----------



## tuxedo (26. Mai 2008)

Das ermitteln eines Zahlenwertes aus einem Gerät hat nix mit Netzwerkprogrammierung zu tun. 

Tipps zum ermitteln hab ich dir schon gegeben. Wenn du das ignoriest, oder dein Modem das nicht kann, du den Hersteller nicht frägst, oder dieser keine Auskunft geben kann, dann hast du schlechte Karten.

- Alex

P.S. Bei meinen bisherigen Handys konnte man mit AT-Kommandos die Signalstärke ermitteln. Mit meinem neuen, welches auch UMTS kann, hab ich's nicht nicht probiert. Aber da wird's sicher auch gehen. Hast du schonmal versucht mit HyperTerminal oder einem anderen Terminalprogramm da drauf zu kommen? Bietet das Modem überhaupt (einen virtuellen?) RS232 an?


----------

